# A Different Colnago for you Colnago fans



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

1983 Colnago Oval CX, Ernesto Colnago's first aero tubed bike. Columbus Oval CX tubing, chromed aero fork (engraved "CX"), rear facing mounted brakes, engraved chrome chainstay, ultra-small diameter seatpost, lots of internal cable routing, etc. etc. Cool bike (I think). If enough interest I can post some more photos.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

merckxman said:


> 1983 Colnago Oval CX, Ernesto Colnago's first aero tubed bike. Columbus Oval CX tubing, chromed aero fork (engraved "CX"), rear facing mounted brakes, engraved chrome chainstay, ultra-small diameter seatpost, lots of internal cable routing, etc. etc. Cool bike (I think). If enough interest I can post some more photos.



Very cool. How does it ride? Was it originally intended as a time trial bike? Frames from the 80's are some of my favorites. There was a lot of experimentation with materials, shapes and design.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*Yes please*



merckxman said:


> If enough interest I can post some more photos.


Drive side if you got them, or any that you feel like posting. Nice looking bike.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*More Photos*

driveside and some lug details photos...


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*David- There's one currently for sale on EBay*

David,

Check on EBay, it's near your size, 51x53, ctc. Actually NOS. These babies are very rare. They were not made specifically for time trialing. Columbus tubing draw up in for then, aero shapes. Lugs made to match. Only problem is there's no fork. 

I'd bid but the seller's fronting for someone which requires a US Money Order which I can't do from London.

I don't know much about the seller other than that I've seen him selling on EBay over the past 5?? years. He's based in Florence, at least that's what it says, and always has interesting Colnago's and Masi's. Bonafide? Not a clue.



Dave Hickey said:


> Very cool. How does it ride? Was it originally intended as a time trial bike? Frames from the 80's are some of my favorites. There was a lot of experimentation with materials, shapes and design.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Another thing....*

There is no seatpost and it's a very odd size, like 21 rather than 27 or 27.2, etc. Something would have be custom made if you don't have one. The seller, from Florence, is legit.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

*cool bike.*

Nice to see some more rare models in good condition. Curious as to why the back brake is mounted on the inside of the bridge?

brewster


----------

